# Big Jim Bow Quiver problem?



## Jeff Roark (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey fellas, 

has anyone here been using the Big Jim Bow Quiver? If so, do you have problems keeping your arrows up in the hood? Its like every time I turn around my arrows are backing out of it and I am having to push them back up in it. I replaced the foam in the hood and it hasn't seemed to help. I even tried putting some string wax on my broadheads hoping they would stay put a little better but no luck.

I just got the quiver last year so surely the bottom part should still be good.

Any tips on keeping arrows put with this quiver?


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 26, 2011)

Contact Big Jim, I know he can help u. I do know he will be headed to Illinois on friday to go hunting.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Oct 27, 2011)

I will, but I figured it may be me or something. I know I am not the sharpest tool around and was simply missing something here even though its just a quiver.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 27, 2011)

If I shoot (practice) with my Big Jim quiver on, I also have to push my arrows up every few shots, but I have never found a quiver that I didn't have to. They don't back out carrying them in the woods and for one shot (hunting) it seems to hold as well as any.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 27, 2011)

ive got 2 bigjim quivers, and honestly have no problems with 3 blade or 2 blade heads.......


----------



## broadhead (Oct 27, 2011)

I found that by angling the rubber piece that holds the shafts in an upward position it helps hold the broadheads in the cover better.


----------



## ErickS (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had a Big Jim quiver for a year now and have not had any issues. The only time I have an arrow move is when I use a small game tip that does not cut into the foam. Then I just angle the bottom like Broadhead mentioned.


----------



## markland (Oct 27, 2011)

Are there smaller arrow shaft grippers available for the quiver, that might help or wrap rubber bands around the arrow gripper slots and that may hold your arrow shafts tighter.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Oct 28, 2011)

I have also noticed this but it is when I am doing alot of shooting with the quiver on the bow.  When I am hunting it seems to do fine.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have two Big Jim quivers and they work well. Try sliding the two pcs of the quivers closer to the center of the bow where the limbs are thicker. If your quiver is clamped to the "working " parts of the limbs, it twists the two pcs. of the quiver with each shot of the bow, loosening the arrows.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Nov 6, 2011)

Longbowdave hit it on the head (well probably anyway). If you don't insert the heads deep enough into the foam, it may also back out a little. I do have grippers for small shafts also.
they should not back out. I never take mine off unless I'm breaking it down and "almost" never have them back out. I don't take the arrows out of the quiver when I take it off either. 
If you call me, I can help you try to figure out the issue.
thanks, bigjim


----------



## devolve (Nov 6, 2011)

I use axis size shafts in my BJ quiver. They are loose but I angle the gripper and have no problems.


----------



## markland (Nov 7, 2011)

If your back Jim we are waiting on a update of your hunt???


----------



## devolve (Nov 7, 2011)

markland said:


> If your back Jim we are waiting on a update of your hunt???



its a good one!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=654433


----------



## markland (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep figured there was a thread somewhere, I just responded to me e-mail notice on this thread will be checkin it out on the forum later.  Thanks


----------

